# my clown loves the algea.



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

in my nano i have a little oscellarous clown (spelling  ), we got him from the pet store when he was small. the guy said he was prob wild caught cause he wasn't a "perfect specimen". he had one stripe around his head and an ! mark on either side of his body. but he was cute and we liked him. anyway, that's just rather unrelater info. we have this one rock that has grown a big soft wavy leaf of what i assume is a type of algea. its kind of pretty so we left it. The little clown loves it. he goes in it and rubs it and hides in it and plays with it. I'm wondering if he is just wanting to have an anenome to host with and if he'll be ok without one. Our tank is only a 5.5 and besides him the only others are 2 crabs, 2 snails and a coral banded shrimp. there is a rock anenome that came with our lr that is growing like crazy and will have to find a new home soon too. So it's prob to small to get an anenome for him and be able to keep it. i just want to make sure he'll b ok without one, he's getting bigger and his ! is now a full stripe and i think he's soon going to have one by his tail. i tease my husband and say he grew more stripes for him (cause he saw some really nice ones with perfect markings and was talking about them, not to trade just that they were nice). i mean come on, if he's growing stripes for us we need to do all we can for him!!! (joke) :lol:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

No your clown does not need an anemone. He will do just fine without one, i wouldn't put an anemone in a tank that small. In my opinion i dent think your clown should be in a tank that small either. 5.5 gallons is small for anything saltwater. But anyway, your clown will survive on his own with not anemone. He may even be using this algea or leaf or whatever it is as a host. Oscellaris clowns are known for hosting in many odd thing.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm patiently waiting for you to have a "HELP!! My coral banded shrimp ate my clown!!" post myself. The only creature I'd put in a 5g tank would be some hermits and snails or snails and micro shrimp.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

darn, i didnt catch that coral banded shrimp part ealier.  Well um yeah, everything you have is to small your your tank. You may want to consider upgrading, saltwater tanks are lovely to have and if you upgrade you may even be able to get more things...depending on the tank size.


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

ive herad good and bad things about coral banded.unfortunatley tho we absolutley love sw, its so expensive around here we cant upgrade at the moment.i'm sure its expensive everywhere but we paid 14$/lb for our lr alone. (canadian). we have to upgrade to a larger sw soon tho anyway. we have a fw mora (mind u he's in brackish rite now of .09) but he'll need complete marine as he ages. does anyone have any suggestions on good places to order sand and lr from?i didnt think it would b bad to have 1 of the smaller breeds of clowns in this tank. We read alot on nano tanks and he was one of the suggestions for our yank size. so far the coral hasn't been a problem. he gets upset at water change time and attacks the cleaner hose i use to take out water tho. so far the clown can swim by him and stuff and he doesn't seem to care. if he tries to hurt the clown i'll have to take him back to the store. we've had hime for about 2 months (the shrimp).


----------

